# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Κατανάλωση Συσκευής Θέρμανσης

## ioannistsi

Καλησπέρα σας,
Είχα μια συζήτηση με μια φίλη μου σήμερα που δουλεύει σε ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρικών ειδών κ φέρνουν κάποιες καινούργιες συσκευές θέρμανσης με χαλαζία η οποίες υποστηρίζουν οτι είναι πολύ οικονομικές...Πάνω σε αυτό το σημείο της έκανα την ερώτηση "Τι κατανάλωση έχει..." κ μου απαντά 2000w κ της λέω όσο δηλαδή ένα καλοριφέρ λαδιού κ μου απαντά το εξής περίεργο "δεν καίει την ίδια ενέργεια όσο το καλοριφέρ...κ μου το δικαιολόγησε λέγοντας μου οτι κ το αερόθερμο έχει κατανάλωση 2000 αλλά καίει παραπάνω!!!!Εγώ πάντως ξέρω οτι μία αντίσταση με κατανάλωση 2000w είτε σε αερόθερμο είτε όπου αλλού να είναι καίει το ίδιο...απλά το μόνο που αλλάζει (στις συσκευές θέρμανσης) η απόδοση της συσκευής,οτι δηλαδή ένα καλοριφέρ λαδιού ζεσταίνει επαρκώς ένα χώρο 25 τμ κ δεν δουλεύει συνέχεια άρα χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση από ένα αερόθερμο που με την ίδια αντίσταση δουλεύει συνεχώς για να ζεστάνει τον ίδιο χώρο άρα μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση ρεύματος!Τι συμβαίνει ακριβώς???

----------


## PCMan

οι γνωστές μπούρδες των πωλητών. Αυτα τους μαθαίνουν να λένε στον κόσμο.
Σωστά τα λες.
Όταν μια συσκευή καίει 1kw, καίει 1kw είτε είναι λάμπες είτε αντίσταση είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο. Μιλάμε για ωμικα φορτία όμως.

Συγνώμη για το "μπούρδες" αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι.

----------


## gsmaster

> ....απλά το μόνο που αλλάζει (στις συσκευές θέρμανσης) η απόδοση της  συσκευής,οτι δηλαδή ένα καλοριφέρ λαδιού ζεσταίνει επαρκώς ένα χώρο 25  τμ κ δεν δουλεύει συνέχεια άρα χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση από ένα αερόθερμο  που με την ίδια αντίσταση δουλεύει συνεχώς για να ζεστάνει τον ίδιο χώρο  άρα μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση ρεύματος!...




Συνονόματε εδώ απ'αντησες μόνος σου. Μην περιμένεις απο την πωλήτρια να σου αναλύσει τον νόμο του Ωμ και να σου βγάλει την κατανάλωση σε KWh ανα μέρα χρήσης της κάθε συσκευής. 
Λέω για κατανάλωση ανα μέρα γιατί εξαρτάται τι απόδοση έχει η κάθε συσκευή, και αν έχει θερμοστάση ή δουλεύει συνέχεια.
Τέτοια σόμπα χαλαζία εχω κι εγώ και το καλό που έχει είναι ότι μόλις την ανάψεις δεν μπορείς να σταθείς μπροστά της. Ευτυχώς που έχει ρόδες και την γυρίζω απ την άλλη.

----------


## ioannistsi

> Μιλάμε για ωμικά φορτία όμως.



Πάντα για ωμικά φορτία... αφού έχουμε να κάνουμε με αντιστάσεις...εκτός αν αυτή η συσκευή με τον χαλαζία που ισχυριζόταν αυτή δεν έχει αντιστάσεις...αλλά κ πάλι κ με άμμο να δουλεύει αφού έχει κατανάλωση 2000w σύμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή το ίδιο με ένα λαδιού καίει...

----------


## vasilllis

> Πάντα για ωμικά φορτία... αφού έχουμε να κάνουμε με αντιστάσεις...εκτός αν αυτή η συσκευή με τον χαλαζία που ισχυριζόταν αυτή δεν έχει αντιστάσεις...αλλά κ πάλι κ με άμμο να δουλεύει αφού έχει κατανάλωση 2000w σύμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή το ίδιο με ένα λαδιού καίει...




KAI OΜΩΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ.ΤΟ ΑΕΡΟΘΕΡΜΟ ΚΑΙΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ. το ανεμιστηρακι του ,καμια 50ρια w.    :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

δηλαδή σε μια τηλεόραση ας πούμε, γράφει στα χαρακτηριστικά της 100w τι εννοεί; ότι μόνο η οθόνη της καίει τόσο η όλα μαζί;

----------


## picdev

όπως τα λένε ο φίλοι παραπάνω είναι η κατανάλωση εξαρτάται απο τα watt, 
υπάρχει η μονάδα μέτρησης *COP το οποίο μας λέει πόση θερότητα αποδίδει σε σχέση με αυτό που καταναλώνει.*
Αυτή η σόμπα είναι αλαγώνου, μπορεί να αποδίδει καλύτερα απο μία κλασική με αντίσταση αλλά το cop παραμένει ένα,
δηλαδή χαλάει 2000watt ενέργειας και αποδίδει 2000watt θερμότητας.
Οι μόνες συσκευές που έχουν cop παραπάνω απο 1 είναι τα κλιματιστικά που ανάλογα την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία μπορούν να φτάσουν και το cop 3 cop 4, δηλαδή καταναλώνουν 1000watt ρεύματος και αποδίδουν 4000w θερμότητας,
ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για inverter! Τα 2000watt σε σόμπα είναι υπερβολή ,ένα κλιματιστικό είναι πιο οικονομικό, περιμένω να δω τα μούτρα των γιαγιάδων που παίρνουν τέτοιες σόμπες με το κιλό ,μόλις έρθει ο λογαριασμός ρεύματος

----------


## xsterg

ναι φιλε μου. 2000w ειναι ολα περιπου μαζι. δεν εχει και τοση διαφορα αν ειναι 1950w η 2000w. αν και το ανεμιστηρακι απο μονο του θα πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 10-20w. αρα παλι στα 2000w ειμαστε.

----------


## katmadas

> ναι φιλε μου. 2000w ειναι ολα περιπου μαζι. δεν εχει και τοση διαφορα αν ειναι 1950w η 2000w. αν και το ανεμιστηρακι απο μονο του θα πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 10-20w. αρα παλι στα 2000w ειμαστε.



Προφανως το ειπε για του λογου το αληθες και ενοητε με μια δοση χιουμορ!

----------


## lakon1981

> !!!!Εγώ πάντως ξέρω οτι μία αντίσταση με κατανάλωση 2000w είτε σε αερόθερμο είτε όπου αλλού να είναι καίει το ίδιο...απλά το μόνο που αλλάζει (στις συσκευές θέρμανσης) η απόδοση της συσκευής,οτι δηλαδή ένα καλοριφέρ λαδιού ζεσταίνει επαρκώς ένα χώρο 25 τμ κ δεν δουλεύει συνέχεια άρα χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση από ένα αερόθερμο που με την ίδια αντίσταση δουλεύει συνεχώς για να ζεστάνει τον ίδιο χώρο άρα μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση ρεύματος!Τι συμβαίνει ακριβώς???



Σωστά το ξέρεις, όπως το ξέρουν και όλοι όσοι απήντησαν στο θέμα. Να προσθέσω κάτι.

Υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά στην ποιότητα ή μάλλον στον τρόπο μετάδοσης της θερμότητας. Το αερόθερμο ζεσταίνει τον αέρα και μέσω αυτού ζεσταινόμαστε εμείς, ενώ το καλοριφέρ (λαδιού, νερού ή οποιουδήποτε μέσου) ζεσταίνει απ' ευθείας εμάς και τα γύρω αντικείμενα, χωρίς να ζεσταίνει αμέσως τον αέρα. Αυτή τη διαφορά χρησιμοπιούν πολλοί πωλητές να μας πείσουν ότι το μηχάνημά τους είναι πιό οικονομικό από το άλλο. Προσφάτως εμφανίστηκε και ένας άλλος "επιστήμονας" στην Ελληνική αγορά που επιμένει ότι το μηχάνημά του έχει COP 25 και τρέχουν τα θύματα. Αυτά.

----------


## nestoras

> όπως τα λένε ο φίλοι παραπάνω είναι η κατανάλωση εξαρτάται απο τα watt, 
> υπάρχει η μονάδα μέτρησης *COP το οποίο μας λέει πόση θερότητα αποδίδει σε σχέση με αυτό που καταναλώνει.*
> Αυτή η σόμπα είναι αλαγώνου, μπορεί να αποδίδει καλύτερα απο μία κλασική με αντίσταση αλλά το cop παραμένει ένα,
> δηλαδή χαλάει 2000watt ενέργειας και αποδίδει 2000watt θερμότητας.
> Οι μόνες συσκευές που έχουν cop παραπάνω απο 1 είναι τα κλιματιστικά που ανάλογα την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία μπορούν να φτάσουν και το cop 3 cop 4, δηλαδή καταναλώνουν 1000watt ρεύματος και αποδίδουν 4000w θερμότητας,
> ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για inverter! Τα 2000watt σε σόμπα είναι υπερβολή ,ένα κλιματιστικό είναι πιο οικονομικό, περιμένω να δω τα μούτρα των γιαγιάδων που παίρνουν τέτοιες σόμπες με το κιλό ,μόλις έρθει ο λογαριασμός ρεύματος



+1
2000W είναι 2000W. Ούτε παραπάνω ούτε λιγότερο. Ένα αερόθερμο έχει σχεδόν 100% απόδοση γιατί όλη η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια μετατρέπεται σε θερμική (ακόμη και οι απώλειες των καλωδίων). Από εκεί και πέρα συσκευές που λειτουργούν με ρεύμα πλυν αντλιών θερμότητας (κλιματιστικά) δε μπορούν να παράγουν θερμική ενέργεια περισσότερη από την ηλεκτρική που καταναλώνουν. Όλο το "κόλπο" των διαφόρων συσκευών παίζεται στο πως "μεταδίδεται" η θερμότητα σε εμάς και αναλόγως πως θέλουμε τη ζέστη εμείς. Πχ. το καλοριφέρ λαδιού αργεί να ζεσταθεί αλλά κρατάει μια πιο "φυσιολογική" θερμοκρασία στο χώρο με μικρότερες μεταβολές λόγω μεγάλης θερμοχωρητικότητας του λαδιού που περιέχει. Αν θέλουμε ζέστη στιγμιαία θα προτιμήσουμε ένα αερόθερμο ή μία σόμπα αλογόνου. Αυτές οι συσκευές από τη στιγμή που θα σβήσουν παγώνουν αμέσως όμως (σε αντίθεση με το καλοριφέρ λαδιού)! 
Όσον αφορά στις σόμπες χαλαζία κτλ αφού γράφουν 2000W δεν πρόκειται να ζεστάνουν περισσότερο έναν χώρο από ένα αερόθερμο ίδιας ισχύος στον ίδιο χρόνο.

----------


## legatusgr

Ουσιαστικα η κοπελα απαντησε ακριβως με την θεωρια που ισχυει στα αμαξια. τα κοκκινα ειναι +30 αλογα παραπανω :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

μην περιμένετε πολλά απο αυτά τα παιδιά, έχω κάνει και εγώ αυτή τη δουλειά και δυστυχώς η εκπαίδευση είναι 0 και τα λεφτά 500ε προφανώς.

----------


## DGeorge

Παιδιά Πολλή Καλησπέρα σας  :Smile: 
Πέρα από την όποια -σκόπιμα- μηδενική/αρνητική εκπαίδευση, που γίνεται στους πωλητές, όμως και με τον όρο *COP* Something is τρέχινγκ. :Confused1: 
Στους συνδέσμους αυτούς:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coefficient_of_performance
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coeffic...rmance#Example και
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_pump#Efficiency
είδα πραγματάκια από τα οποία κινδύνεψα να βγάλω Εξώφθαλμη Βρογχοκοίλη!! :Blink: 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά δηλαδή, έχουν εφευρεθεί μηχανές με συντελεστή απόδοσης >100% *"Υπεραεικίνητα"*
Αυτό ήταν το όνειρο κάθε Φυσικού και κάθε Μηχανικού!!! Και πέρασε έτσι;;; Στα ψιλά γράμματα;;;

Το "ταπεινό" *Αεικίνητο* απλώς λειτουργεί διαρκώς, από τη στιγμή που θα το βάλω σε λειτουργία, μέχρι να το σταματήσω....... *Χωρίς καμμία απολύτως κατανάλωση Ενέργειας!* Καράαααμπαααα!
Το *Υπεραεικίνητο* όμως, κάνει ό,τι ακριβώς και το "ταπεινό" *Αεικίνητο*, με τη διαφορά ότι *Παράγει και επιπλέον Ενέργεια* από το Πουθενά!!!!!!!!! _Super-_Καράαααμπαααα!
Κάνει η NASA τόσες δαπανηρότατες έρευνες επί ερευνών για κινητήρες υψηλής απόδοσης για τις μελλοντικές επανδρωμένες διαπλανητικές-διαστρικές πτήσεις της, και αγνοεί -δίπλα της- την ύπαρξη της *Υπεραεικίνητης* μηχανής; Κάποιος -σίγουρα- οφείλει να την ενημερώσει αφενός, αφετέρου καιρός είναι να φεύγουν κάποια άχρηστα στελέχη της 'Καρεκλοκένταυροι', τα οποία όφειλαν να γνωρίζουν αμέσως την ύπαρξη της μηχανής αυτής "Βεβαίως-Βεβαίως του Θεμιστοκλέους"  :Tongue2: 

Γιά να σοβαρέψουμε λίγο τα ασοβάρευτα, ψυλλιάζομαι ότι για καθαρά εμπορικούς λόγους, όροι Ακριβείας της Φυσικής και της Μηχανικής έχουν γίνει κουρελόπανα στη διάθεση του καθενός.

----------


## Panoss

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά δηλαδή, έχουν εφευρεθεί μηχανές με συντελεστή απόδοσης >100% *"Υπεραεικίνητα"*



Τα air-conditions δεν έχουν COP>1; (δηλαδή πάνω από 100%);

----------


## DGeorge

Καμμία μηχανή δεν έχει συντελεστή απόδοσης 100% (πόσω μάλλον >100%)!!
*1)* Αν υπήρχε μηχανή με συντελεστή απόδοσης 100%, πρώτα θα είχαν σφάξει στο γόνατο τον εφευρέτη της οι (Επτά Αδελφές = Εταιρείες Πετρελαιοειδών). Αυτό, διότι δεν θα υπήρχε κανένα -μα κανένα- ενεργειακό πρόβλημα, εξάρτηση, κλπ!!
Θα είχε συμβεί Μεγα-Σεισμός συθθέμελος, στην Παγκόσμια Κοινότητα Φυσικών και Μηχανικών, καθώς θα έπρεπε *Πάρα-πολλά* πράγματα/βιβλία να γραφτούν από την αρχή.
*2)* Αν υπήρχε μηχανή με συντελεστή απόδοσης >100%, σημαίνει ότι (Όχι μόνο δεν πληρώνεις cent για τη λειτουργία του air condition σου, αλλά του περισσεύει και ενέργεια για να ζεστάνεις μια θερμοφόρα π.χ., ή να κρυώσεις τον φραπέ σου αντί για παγάκια!)
Πώς το βλέπεις, πώς το θωρείς τώρα το όλο σκηνικό; :Wink: 
Αντίθετα, πληρώνεις (πληρώνουμε) καλά την οποιαδήποτε ΔΕΗ για Θέρμανση, ή Ψύξη του κλιματιστικού.

Όπως είπα και πριν: Υποψιάζομαι ότι ο *COP* είναι κάποιος απατηλός-τεχνητός-εμπορικός Συντελεστής Απόδοσης για να εξαπατηθεί κόσμος.

Φαντάζομαι ότι όλη η Φυσικο-παρέα και η Μηχανικο-παρέα εδωμέσα θα συμφωνήσουν με αυτό:
"Μην το πεις ούτε του παπά... Πόσω μάλλον σε Φυσικό, ή Μηχανικό, ότι υπάρχει μηχάνημα με συντελεστή απόδοσης >100%!!!" *Είναι για Πολύ Κράξιμο!!!

*Ρε αδέλφια Φυσικοί, Μηχανικοί για βάλτε κανένα χέρι εδωπέρα! Δεν βλέπετε τι γίνεται????!!!!!!!
Περάσαμε από τη Φυσική και τη Μηχανική στα Θαύματα*!!!* :Lol:

----------

briko (23-11-12)

----------


## Panoss

Modern units might have a coefficient of performance (COP, sometimes called "efficiency") of approximately 3 (i.e., 1 kW of electricity will produce 3 kW of cooling).

----------


## lakon1981

Φίλε DGeorge δεν θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.
Πρόσεξε: Άλλος ο συντελεστής απόδοσης και άλλος ο COP. Ο ένας είναι ενεργειακός συντελεστής και ο άλλος είναι "συντελεστής συμπεριφοράς". Ο συντελεστής αυτός (ο COP) είναι ο λόγος μεταξύ πραγματικής θερμικής ή ψυκτικής ισχύος που αποδίδει η αντλία θερμότητας (ή το ψυγείο) μέσα σε έναν εσωτερικό χώρο, και της κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ισχύος.
Πρόσεξε: μιλάμε για ισχύ. Όχι για ενέργεια. Και επίσης είναι ένας συντελεστής που αναφέρεται μόνο σε ψυγεία, αντλίες θερμότητας και γενικά μηχανές που λειτουργούν σε κλειστό ψυκτικό κύκλο. Οι μηχανές αυτές λειτουργούν με ένα ειδικό "εργαζόμενο μέσο" που λέγεται freon και μέσω αυτού επιτυγχάνουν τον συντελεστή αυτόν. 
Το ενεργειακό ισοζύγιο όμως σε αυτές τις μηχανές είναι το εξής: 
Ενέργεια περιβάλλοντος (Qin) + ηλεκτρική ενέργεια για την κίνηση του συμπιεστή (Win) - ενεργειακές απώλειες (θερμικές και συμπιεστή) (Qout) = αποδιδόμενη ενέργεια στον έσω χώρο. Και αντίστροφα. 
Δηλαδή ο ενεργειακός συντελεστής απόδοσης του κύκλου είναι κάτι μικρότερος από τη μονάδα.
Απλώς η ενέργεια του περιβάλλοντος είναι...δωρεάν.
Δεν εξαπατάται λοιοπόν κανείς. Που την είδες την απάτη;

----------

picdev (24-11-12)

----------


## nestoras

Σε προηγούμενο post είχα εξηγήσει το "μαγικό" με τα κλιματιστικά...
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post558636

----------


## DGeorge

Άντε ρε Παναγιώτη αγόρι μου.... Αμήν!!!
*Ομολογώ! Ένοχος!* Δεν είχα διαβάσει το διαφωτιστικότατο post σου, που καταλήγει παρουσιάζοντας την πλήρη αλήθεια σχετικά με τον Συντελεστή Απόδοσης Μηχανής (< 1, ή <100%).
Είχα αρχίσει κάπου να νοιώθω σαν τον Ητα-Βήτα του Disney. Στη Γη είμαι; Σε άλλο Σύμπαν βρίσκομαι, όπου δεν ισχύουν οι Νόμοι/Αξιώματα της Θερμοδυναμικής; :Blink: 

E-T Go Home!  :Crying:  :Crying: 

Νά'σαι καλά παλληκάρι μου.
Είχα αρχίσει κι ένοιωθα ο "κακός" εδωμέσα, ο "στριμμένος".

Όπως πολύ σωστά γράφεις στο post σου, το αναθεματισμένο το συμπιεστικό είναι αυτό, που 'καίει'.
Αν ψάξουμε όμως να δούμε Συντελεστές Απόδοσης Ηλεκτρικών-Συμπιεστών, θα δούμε κάτι απελπιστικά χαμηλά νούμερα, που 'φέρνουν' ξανά την συνολική απόδοση του οποιουδήποτε κλιματιστικού (ως μηχανή) κάτω από το 100%.

Κρίμα ρε γ@μ@το! Πάνω που είχα ανάψει και το γκριλ για να μαγειρέψω το ρημάδι το Πτυχίο...
Ε! Τι;! Ωμό δέ λέει... :Lol:

----------


## DGeorge

Παίδες Πολλή Καλημέρα σας  :Smile: 
Επειδή είχα 'φάει κάλλημα' με το Θέμα *COP*.... Το έψαξα πολύ... Μα πάαααρα πολύ!
Μετά από πολύ διάβασμα/ξεσκόνισμα σε 2ο Θερμοδυναμικό Αξίωμα, Κύκλο Carnot (ορθό και αντίστροφο), Ιδανικά αέρια, Αδιαβατικές - Ισόθερμες μεταβολές, και εξαντλητική συζήτηση με φίλο Μηχανικό καταλήξαμε στο εξής:
Ο* COP* 'βλέπει' *μόνο* την αναλογία (κλάσμα): Θερμότητα Εξόδου / Θερμότητα Εισόδου = (Θερμική _Ενέργεια_ εξόδου / Θερμική _Ενέργεια_ εισόδου).
Έστω λοιπόν ότι καταφέρνουμε από *100kWh* Θερμότητας Εισόδου (εξωτερικό περιβάλλον - ατμόσφαιρα) να αποδόσουμε *500kWh* Θερμότητας Εξόδου (εσωτερικός χώρος/δωμάτιο). Ο *COP* θα είναι: *500kWh* / *100kWh* = *5* (=*500%*)
Ο *COP* όμως σφυρίζει αδιάφορα  :whistle:  :whistle:  :whistle:  για το γεγονός, ότι για να γίνει αυτό το *5*, 'κάψαμε' -τουλάχιστον- άλλες *500kWh* σε Ηλεκτρική Ενέργεια (Εισόδου).
Οπότε -τελικά- καταλήγουμε:
_Συντελεστής Απόδοσης (Μηχανής)_ = *500kWh* / *(100kWh +* *500kWh)* = *5/6* = *0,83333...* (=*83,33...%*) ....το πολύ, αφού ('κάψαμε' -τουλάχιστον- άλλες *500kWh* σε Ηλεκτρική Ενέργεια (Εισόδου).) :Wink: 

Τη γλύτωσε και το έρημο το Πτυχίο μου, που ήταν έτοιμο για διαδικασία BBQ, αλλά κι ο Νευρολόγος μου από τόσες έκτακτες επισκέψεις που θα είχε, από 'μένα  :Tongue2:  :Ψώνιο:  :Hammer:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παίδες Πολλή Καλημέρα σας 
> Επειδή είχα 'φάει κάλλημα' με το Θέμα *COP*.... Το έψαξα πολύ... Μα πάαααρα πολύ!
> Μετά από πολύ διάβασμα/ξεσκόνισμα σε 2ο Θερμοδυναμικό Αξίωμα, Κύκλο Carnot (ορθό και αντίστροφο), Ιδανικά αέρια, Αδιαβατικές - Ισόθερμες μεταβολές, και εξαντλητική συζήτηση με φίλο Μηχανικό καταλήξαμε στο εξής:
> Ο* COP* 'βλέπει' *μόνο* την αναλογία (κλάσμα): Θερμότητα Εξόδου / Θερμότητα Εισόδου = (Θερμική _Ενέργεια_ εξόδου / Θερμική _Ενέργεια_ εισόδου).
> Έστω λοιπόν ότι καταφέρνουμε από *100kWh* Θερμότητας Εισόδου (εξωτερικό περιβάλλον - ατμόσφαιρα) να αποδόσουμε *500kWh* Θερμότητας Εξόδου (εσωτερικός χώρος/δωμάτιο). Ο *COP* θα είναι: *500kWh* / *100kWh* = *5* (=*500%*)
> Ο *COP* όμως σφυρίζει αδιάφορα  για το γεγονός, ότι για να γίνει αυτό το *5*, 'κάψαμε' -τουλάχιστον- άλλες *500kWh* σε Ηλεκτρική Ενέργεια (Εισόδου).
> Οπότε -τελικά- καταλήγουμε:
> _Συντελεστής Απόδοσης (Μηχανής)_ = *500kWh* / *(100kWh +* *500kWh)* = *5/6* = *0,83333...* (=*83,33...%*) ....το πολύ, αφού ('κάψαμε' -τουλάχιστον- άλλες *500kWh* σε Ηλεκτρική Ενέργεια (Εισόδου).)
> 
> Τη γλύτωσε και το έρημο το Πτυχίο μου, που ήταν έτοιμο για διαδικασία BBQ, αλλά κι ο Νευρολόγος μου από τόσες έκτακτες επισκέψεις που θα είχε, από 'μένα



ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΒΡΕ ΑΓΟΡΙΝΑ ΜΟΥ????? ΤΟ COP ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ "Θερμότητα Εξόδου / Θερμότητα Εισόδου = (Θερμική Ενέργεια εξόδου / Θερμική Ενέργεια εισόδου)" ποια πτυχια μας λες οτι εχεις??? πλακα μας κανεις????
το COP ειναι Η ΘΕΡΜΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΣΜΟ!!!! ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΜΕ *ΑΝΤΛΙΑ* ΘΕΡΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ.... ΔΕΝ ΚΑΙΜΕ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΥΜΕ ΘΕΡΜΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ.....

----------


## Nemmesis

> *Έστω λοιπόν ότι καταφέρνουμε από 100kWh Θερμότητας Εισόδου (εξωτερικό περιβάλλον - ατμόσφαιρα) να αποδόσουμε 500kWh Θερμότητας Εξόδου (εσωτερικός χώρος/δωμάτιο). Ο COP θα είναι: 500kWh / 100kWh = 5*



 μαλιστα... λοιπον αυτα που γραφεις εδω μην πας να τα πεις και αλλου γιατι θα γελανε.... τα κλιματιστικα δεν παιρνουν 100kwh (ας αφησω ασχολιαστο τις μοναδες μετρησης που βαζεις) απο την ατμοσφαιρα για να τα κανουν μαγικα 500.... ΑΛΛΑ καινει πχ 1kw *ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗΣ* ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ για να *μεταφερουν* απο την ατμοσφαιρα μεσα στο σπιτι 3kw *ΘΕΡΜΙΚΗΣ* ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ... δεν ειναι κατι μαγικο... 
Εγω λεω καυτω το πτυχιο σου... γιατι αν ακομα και εσυ που λες οτι εχεις πτυχειο δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι ειναι αντλια θερμοτητας τοτε κλαφτα χαραλαμπε....

----------


## Panoss

> Ο* COP* 'βλέπει' *μόνο* την αναλογία (κλάσμα): Θερμότητα Εξόδου / Θερμότητα Εισόδου = (Θερμική _Ενέργεια_ εξόδου / Θερμική _Ενέργεια_ εισόδου).



Δεν χρειαζόταν τόσος κόπος, ένα 5λεπτο στη wikipedia θα σου χε λύσει τις απορίες:
The *coefficient of performance or COP (sometimes CP) of a heat pump is the ratio of the heating or cooling provided over the electrical energy consumed.*

*Equation*

The equation is:
where

 is the heat supplied to or removed from the reservoir. is the work consumed by the heat pump.



Άρα είναι: αποδιδόμενη θερμότητα(ή ψύξη)/καταναλισκόμενη ενέργεια κι όχι αυτό που λες( Θερμότητα Εξόδου / Θερμότητα Εισόδου).

btw, σκίσε τα πτυχία σου.

----------

Nemmesis (28-11-12)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παίδες Πολλή Καλημέρα σας 
> Επειδή είχα 'φάει κάλλημα' με το Θέμα *COP*.... Το έψαξα πολύ... Μα πάαααρα πολύ!



τοσο διαβασμα και δεν ειδες αυτο??? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coefficient_of_performance

----------


## yanis

> για να *μεταφερουν* απο την ατμοσφαιρα μεσα στο σπιτι 3kw *ΘΕΡΜΙΚΗΣ* ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ... δεν ειναι κατι μαγικο... 
> Εγω λεω καυτω το πτυχιο σου... γιατι αν ακομα και εσυ που λες οτι εχεις πτυχειο δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι ειναι αντλια θερμοτητας τοτε κλαφτα χαραλαμπε....



με τα KW(ισχύς) μετράμε το ρυθμό μεταφοράς της ενέργειας. με KWh (joule = ισχύς* χρόνο) μετράμε την ενέργεια.

----------


## denick

Καλησπέρα 
Σχετικά με το πρώτο μήνυμα....
Πήγα και εγώ στο Κολόμβουνη και η πωλήτρια εσκιζε τα ρούχα της ότι οι θερμοπομποι που πουλάνε δεν καίνε πάνω από .20 λεπτά του ευρω .την ώρα.  Ισχύει ρε παιδιά?  Μιλάμε για 2000 βάτ

----------


## lepouras

ε άμα σκεφτείς  ότι αν έχει 10 λεπτά η κιλοβατώρα ε ναι με 2 κιλοβάτ τόσο θα κάψεις( κάθε ώρα). αυτό που έπρεπε να την ρωτήσεις είναι ότι αν έχει 3 τέτοιους και τους καις 6 ώρες την ήμερα πόσο θα σου έρθει η ΔΕΗ.

----------

picdev (29-11-12)

----------


## Panoss

> Καλησπέρα 
> Σχετικά με το πρώτο μήνυμα....
> Πήγα και εγώ στο Κολόμβουνη και *η πωλήτρια* *εσκιζε τα ρούχα* *της* ότι οι θερμοπομποι που πουλάνε δεν καίνε πάνω από .20 λεπτά του ευρω .την ώρα.  Ισχύει ρε παιδιά?  Μιλάμε για 2000 βάτ



Αν άξιζε, πες πού είναι... :Rolleyes: .

----------


## denick

Άξιζε..... Αλλά μην πας με την γυναίκα :*)
Βασικά. Πιστεύω το πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι έχεις την επιλογή να ζεστανεις ένα δωμάτιο 
Αλλιώς για να ζεστανεις όλο το σπίτι χάθηκες 
  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## picdev

2000watt είναι και ένα κλιματιστικό , και αν ειναι inverter δεν θα καταναλώνει *πάντα* 2000watt την ώρα,
2000watt είναι και μία σόμπα που κάνει 20-30ε ή αερόθερμο, το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα έχεις, απλα σου λένε θερμοπομπος αντί για σόμπα, αντίσταση η μία αντίσταση και η άλλη

----------


## Magneto

Αυτη η ηλεκτρικη σομπα με αντιστασεις 2000W ειναι αλλα λενε πως λειτουργει διχως ηλεκτρισμο ή δεν καταλαβα καλα.
Σε ξενογλωσσο φορουμ λενε πως γινεται και πως ειναι αληθεια, υπαρχουν μαρτυρες που το βεβαιωνουν
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-NLBSBRsBM

----------


## DGeorge

Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες καλά. Η θερμάστρα (ό,τι κι αν ήταν αυτή) λειτουργούσε κανονικά με ηλεκτρισμό.
Τροφοδοτείται, όπως δείχνει, από την 'περίεργη' συσκευή δίπλα της.
Το Θέμα ήταν ότι η συσκευούλα (αυτή, δίπλα, που έκανε τον σαματά) ήταν η γεννήτρια του Ηλεκτρισμού, η οποία (όπως πολύ σωστά έδειχνε) είχε ως μόνη σύνδεση τροφοδοσίας ενέργειας, την -άλλη- σύνδεσή της... Μιά γείωση (έξω από το σπίτι)!!!!
Η γεννήτρια αυτή έδειχνε *πολύ* να πρόκειται για -μικρού μεγέθους- μηχανή Tesla. Δείτε εδώ:  !!
Το ντοκυμαντέρ έχει πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, τουλάχιστον κατά την άποψή μου. Δείτε και κρίνετε μόνοι σας!

----------


## Magneto

Γιωργο ισως να εχεις δικιο και ο Νικολα Τεσλα να ηταν ο αρχοντας του κοσμου οπως λενε στο βιντεο.
Πιστευεις οτι η ηλεκτρικη σομπα 2KW αναβει με υψηλη ταση που παραγει γεννητρια τυπου Τεσλα;

Και εαν ειναι ετσι ποια ειναι η τροφοδοσια της συσκευης; Δεν φανταζομαι να λειτουργει μονο με γειωση.
Στο energetic φορουμ που διαβασα γραφουν πως η συσκευη δεν περιεχει μπαταριες. Περιεργο.

Εγω που ειμαι θαυμαστης του Ν.Τεσλα εφτιαξα το γνωστο πηνιο Τεσλα μικρου μεγεθους για πειραματικους λογους.
Αυτο που καταφερα ειναι να αναψω μια λαμπα φθορισμου σε αποσταση 15-20 εκατοστων απο το πηνιο κρατωντας την με το χερι μου οπως φαινεται σε φωτογραφιες να κανει ο Τεσλα. Μετα απο 5 λεπτα καηκε το μοσφετ και δεν το ξαναχρησιμοποιησα.

Το πηνιο Τεσλα ειναι γεννητρια υψηλης τασης και δεν αναβει σομπες 2KW διχως τροφοδοσια.
Αυτο το κολπο φαινεται να ειναι διαφορετικο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... καταφερα ειναι να αναψω μια λαμπα φθορισμου σε αποσταση 15-20 εκατοστων απο το πηνιο κρατωντας την με το χερι μου οπως φαινεται σε φωτογραφιες να κανει ο Τεσλα...



Ολοι οι μεσα-τζήδες (ραδιοπειραματιστές των MW) αυτό έκαναν το '75-'80 στην κεραία τους. Τότε δεν ήταν της μόδας ο TESLA!

----------


## DGeorge

> Γιωργο ισως να εχεις δικιο και ο Νικολα Τεσλα να ηταν ο αρχοντας του κοσμου οπως λενε στο βιντεο.
> Πιστευεις οτι η ηλεκτρικη σομπα 2KW αναβει με υψηλη ταση που παραγει γεννητρια τυπου Τεσλα;...



Βεβαίως. Αν η γεννητριούλα συμπεριλαμβάνει και μετασχηματιστή υποβάθμισης τάσης.



> ....Και εαν ειναι ετσι ποια ειναι η τροφοδοσια της συσκευης; Δεν φανταζομαι να λειτουργει μονο με γειωση.
> Στο energetic φορουμ που διαβασα γραφουν πως η *συσκευη* δεν περιεχει μπαταριες. Περιεργο.....



Αν εννοείς ως "συσκευή" τη 'σόμπα', αυτή τροφοδοτείται από τη γεννήτρια Tesla.
Αν εννοείς ως "συσκευή" τη γεννήτρια Tesla, αυτή (κατά τον θρύλο) τροφοδοτείται από την ενέργεια του Σύμπαντος, μέσω της Γης (ως πυκνωτή - πηγή Ηλεκτρισμού). Ο πυκνωτής Γη έχει δύο πόλους (όπως κάθε πυκνωτής): Την Ιονόσφαιρα και τον Μεταλλικό Πυρήνα της. Η Ιονόσφαιρα είναι αυτή που μετατρέπει την Ηλιακή και Κοσμική Ακτινοβολία σε Ηλεκτρισμό (με Ιονισμό στα άτομα των αερίων, που την αποτελούν).
Άρα μιά γείωση αποτελεί -πολύ μέτρια~κακή, αλλά έμμεση- σύνδεση με τον Πυρήνα της Γης.
Η υπόλοιπη διάταξη, υποτίθεται ότι, συνδέεται με την Ιονόσφαιρα.

Η Γνώση του Tesla, στις σημειώσεις του, "λέγεται" ότι "χάθηκε! μαζί μ' αυτές!"
Τις κατέστρεψε ο ίδιος πριν πεθάνει? Παίχτηκαν - (παίζονται) "Συνομωσιολογικά Σενάρια"? Δεν γνωρίζω!!
Ωστόσο, αυτό, που είδα, να τροφοδοτεί τη θερμάστρα στο UTUBE, αν δεν  ήταν απάτη, έδειχνε πολύ για μηχανούλα/γεννήτρια Tesla. Δεν ήμουν παρών  στον χώρο, όπου γυριζόταν το Videάκι... Μόνο υποθέσεις μπορώ να κάνω...  Δυστυχώς.



> ....*Το πηνιο Τεσλα* ειναι γεννητρια υψηλης τασης και δεν αναβει σομπες 2KW διχως τροφοδοσια.
> Αυτο το κολπο φαινεται να ειναι διαφορετικο......



Όπως πολύ σωστά γράφεις "*Το πηνιο Τεσλα*" χρειάζεται τροφοδοσία. Εδώ είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ εσένα, εμένα, των κοινών θνητών, και του Nikola Tesla. :Very Happy: 
Αυτός κατάφερε και πήρε Τάση (Ενέργεια) από το Σύμπαν, μέσω του Πυκνωτή "Γη". Εμείς απλώς 'παίζουμε' με τμήματα - εξαρτήματα (πηνιο Τεσλα) κάποιας από τις μηχανές του.
Μην ξεχνάς, σύμφωνα με το ντοκυμαντέρ, ότι δεν έπαιρνε απλώς Ενέργεια/Ηλεκτρισμό από το Σύμπαν, αλλά μπόρεσε, από κάποια στιγμή και μετά, και την έστελνε 'ασύρματα' (μέσω ατμόσφαιρας) σε όποιο σημείο της Γης ήθελε.
*Ήταν μορφή*, στην Κοινότητα των Φυσικών, *ο Άνθρωπος* αυτός!!! .....Και προπάντων ήταν Ανθρωπιστής!!!

----------

Magneto (30-11-12)

----------


## Magneto

Εκανα αναζητηση για "kapanadze" και βρηκα αυτο το σχετικο θεμα
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ight=kapanadze

Γιωργο DGeorge εαν θελεις να σχολιασουμε εκει την συσκευη-γεννητρια kapanadze. Βλεπω με ενδιαφερον την πιθανοτητα κατασκευης τετοιας γεννητριας εστω και μοντελου μικρης κλιμακας

----------

